# OBS Ace Tank



## Rob Fisher (13/4/16)

Any vendors bringing this tank in? If not have to bring one in myself... but would far rather get it locally.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vapers Corner (14/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Any vendors bringing this tank in? If not have to bring one in myself... but would far rather get it locally.
> View attachment 51232



Rob, Will be getting some in. Expecting at end of April/ Beginning of May. But hopefully earlier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/16)

Vapers Corner said:


> Rob, Will be getting some in. Expecting at end of April/ Beginning of May. But hopefully earlier



Many thanks! Good to know... I have one inbound for review!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapers Corner (14/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Many thanks! Good to know... I have one inbound for review!



Awesome! Looking forward to the review!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

